# Dry Cure Belly Bacon with Q-view



## oregon smoker (Nov 8, 2015)

FINALLY I had some time to put this together. my quest started with the need to come up with a way to have Bacon (The fifth food group) and my wife has a major issue with salt so the quest began. many people here helped me along the way with wet cures and I Thank-You All Again. with each test there still was a percentage of "sodium's" that affected my wife so they were ruled out. then came the search thru dry cures and as good as some were, there was still a percentage of "sodium's" present. then I tripped over Bearcarvers cure. with many conversations with him I tried his Step by Step (with my own modification to the brown sugar and final seasonings). This turned out to be solution (Thank-You Bear !!!). We have used this method on four rounds of belly projects, one CB and 40lbs of BB with all having the same results...my wife can now have all the bacon she wants and with the trickle effect so do I now.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Below is the method & changes I made for us...

1) Following Bearcarvers Step by Step (with minor modifications)   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108099/bacon-extra-smoky

2) Here are my changes Add TQ per (Bearcarver Step by Step) instructions and we use 2TBL of dark brown sugar instead of 1 TBL. we may back the DBS down to one TBS in the future however.  

3) Place in bags for curing period as per Bear's Step by step

4) Remove from cure, rinse and we do a taste test At this point we have not noticed excess "sodium's" except on one batch of BB Bacon 

5) then soak in ice bath for 1-2 hr We have found at this taste test no "sodium's" prior to soak but soak anyway

6) rinse again and pat dry (per Bears Step by Step)

7) Add/rub on the Seasoning of choice In our case First we rub on a liberal amount of CBP then we use Equal parts Onion Powder to Garlic Powder and 1/2 part White Pepper

8) Place seasoned slabs on a cooling rack in a refrigerator for over night if possible.

9) Place in smoker as per the "Step by Step Method" Thank you again Bear for this simple to follow method.

10) Wrap In Plastic Wrap and Place in Refrigerator for a few days (We Let It Rest For 5 Days)

Below are the pictures from start to finish

Bacon Pre Trimmed,                                                                     













Pre Trimmed.jpg



__ oregon smoker
__ Nov 8, 2015





  

Cure and Seasoning Before Mixing Together













Cure Ready 2.jpg



__ oregon smoker
__ Nov 8, 2015





  

After Cure Applied and Bagged (1 Gallon Bags) Ready for Smoker













Cure Applied 2.jpg



__ oregon smoker
__ Nov 8, 2015






Taste Test (got A Little Happy With The Slicer













Second Test Not Needed (2).jpg



__ oregon smoker
__ Nov 8, 2015






Even Smoking at Four Different Levels (Does Not Get Luckier Than This)  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  MES Probe Used For Smoker Box Temps













1st Bacon Temps (2).png



__ oregon smoker
__ Nov 8, 2015






We Like Thick Slices 













Thick Sliced (2).jpg



__ oregon smoker
__ Nov 8, 2015


















thick cuts.jpg



__ oregon smoker
__ Nov 8, 2015






Somewhat Of A Money Shot (Too Bad Some Of The Belly's Were On The Thin Side)













Money Shots (2).jpg



__ oregon smoker
__ Nov 8, 2015






Final Destination...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Final Result (1).jpg



__ oregon smoker
__ Nov 8, 2015






Start Of Packaging This Batch













Bacon Packaged (3).jpg



__ oregon smoker
__ Nov 8, 2015






Thank-You For Looking,

Keep On Smokin,

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 8, 2015)

Looks great Tom! Just packed mine today. I really like how it turned out after letting it rest for a week after the smoke.


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 8, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Tom! Just packed mine today. I really like how it turned out after letting it rest for a week after the smoke.


Thanks Case, Where did you find that thick of a cut?

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 8, 2015)

Oregon Smoker said:


> Thanks Case, Where did you find that thick of a cut?
> 
> Tom



Top Secret, lol!


----------



## twoalpha (Nov 8, 2015)

Oregon

Great looking bacon and information. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Larry


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks Larry and Thank you for the point.

Tom


----------



## twoalpha (Nov 8, 2015)

Just posted my results on BBB and it turned out great using the dry cure of TQ and brown sugar


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 8, 2015)

Wow.  It doesnt get any better than that.   :drool

:points:  for you.

Great job.


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 8, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Wow. It doesnt get any better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much and for the point. wait for the BB that is coming up, we think even better yet if the taste test is any indication. also I have pulled one of the BB aside to continue my theory on getting the maple flavor in the bacon as well . it will be either on the right track or going down in flames, we will know in a week or so with resting.

Tom


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2015)

Great looking piles of Bacons you got there, Tom!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So much for TQ being too Salty, which goes to prove if you use it properly, it will be Perfect !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The curing time has to be long enough to get the cure to the center, and doesn't need to be in long enough to make it too salty.!!!

I learned that method on this forum years ago, and it has never failed me, or anyone who has followed my Step by Steps.

I'm real glad you all Love it !!       That always makes my Day!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Thanks for this Great Report.

Bear


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 9, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Great looking piles of Bacons you got there, Tom!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bear,

thanks for the thumbs up and the points, this is all due to a very simple process done as correct as possible.

Keep on Smokin,

Tom


----------

